# Good priced hair Extensions Dubai....



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Any tips for good hair extensions salons or persons.

I an interested about sewing extensions with hair weft.

Anyone knows persons who can do this or salons ( salons deems really expensive though )....


Now I have my friend who is putting the extensions and then I cut and style my hair in salon, I am very satisfied.

Hopefully finding a good place to do this in Dubai as well.:clap2:


----------

